# [W] Warhammer 40k armys + well painted army[h] £££ [uk]



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey all, i am looking to buy some unwanted warhammer 40k armies as long as the price is right. If it is well painted that would be even better. email me at [email protected] with what you have, the condition it is in (if any models are broken or need repaired) Some pictures and how much you were wanting for the army. Get in touch i can only say yes or no. Thanks look forward to hearing from you. 

:shok::clapping:k:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

What size of army are you looking at?

I may have an unfinished project I'm willing to abandon (i.e a few vehicles require building and painting)


----------



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

any size as long as the price is right. Whats do you have ratraven


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Sent you an email I'll send pics if you want none are painted and no repairs needed


----------

